# Giving household members UBER rides for good ratings..



## BR77 (Nov 25, 2015)

New driver. First post on the forum! 

My roomate often uses Uber to get to work. Would Uber care if I go online moments before a rider requests a ride from practically the same location? 

I wouldnt imagine that Uber would care, they are getting $$ after all.. But obviously my roomate would give me 5 stars every time! 

Thoughts? Lame post? lol either way 

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE GREAT ADVICE ON THE FORUM!!!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

A request from the same location would look the same as if it came from the apartment or house next door. GPS is not that accurate.

Nothing wrong with your friend using Uber and nothing wrong with you taking the ping when you get it and nothing wrong with him giving you 5 stars. This sounds much like a mom asking if it's OK to buy Girl Scout cookies from her own daughter.


----------



## BR77 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks! And yeah I thought it was a stupid question, but I wanted to be sure..

So to expand on the point.. if I were to have everyone in my vast network of friends and colleagues who work downtown text me when they need a ride... I could drive to them, go online, and then they request the Uber... 

If you are saying Uber wouldnt find this manipulative and reason for deactivation..then...cool.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber can't dictate to riders that they have to use a particular driver. Nor can they dictate that your friends have to be online a certain amount of time before requesting, and as long as the trips go through the apps, then it's a legit trip. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

BR77 said:


> If you are saying Uber wouldnt find this manipulative and reason for deactivation..then...cool.


If you owned a McDonald's, do you think McDonald's Corp would be upset if some of your friends went there and bought meals? Like you're only allowed to sell Big Macs to complete strangers?

If I show up to an Uber pickup, and it happens to be someone I already know, am I supposed to say sorry, strangers only, you already know me so you might give me a good rating?

What would be manipulative would be something like ordering rides for yourself, then driving yourself just so you could give yourself 5 stars.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> What would be manipulative would be something like ordering rides for yourself, then driving yourself just so you could give yourself 5 stars.


So we pay Uber to drive ourselves around? Why would Uber object to that?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Why cut uber in? If you're going to charge your friends for prearranged rides, just set up a square account and run their cards after every ride. Why give uber 25% if you don't have to?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't mention "for good ratings" and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Why cut uber in? If you're going to charge your friends for prearranged rides, just set up a square account and run their cards after every ride. Why give uber 25% if you don't have to?


How many times people!? Read your insurance policy. This is horrible advice.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> How many times people!? Read your insurance policy. This is horrible advice.


You're right. I forgot about that whole issue. I'm used to not having to worry about that stuff. Slipped my mind.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so you would charge your roommate $ for a ride over the Uber app so you could get a 5 star?

I guess if youre that desperate for good rating.

5 stars come pretty easily. Even if I get two 1 stars a week it doesn't matter to me.

It's not like you make more money for it.

Are people really this neive and clueless?

This country has gone to shit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> How many times people!? Read your insurance policy. This is horrible advice.


Long before Uber showed its ugly face people having been giving rides to friends without worrying about not having ubers precious insurance policy.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Screw uber and their ratings! Make your roommate pay you cash. Maybe even weekly or fortnightly if it is more convenient for both of you. As for insurance, it is your roommate. It is not unusal having a roommate in your car!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

So many sheep. These sheep are good at following orders and trends.


----------



## BR77 (Nov 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so you would charge your roommate $ for a ride over the Uber app so you could get a 5 star?
> 
> I guess if youre that desperate for good rating.
> 
> ...


My roomate uses Uber all the time. If its not me it will be someone else driving them for Uber,, but now that Im a driver it will often be me.


----------



## BR77 (Nov 25, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Screw uber and their ratings! Make your roommate pay you cash. Maybe even weekly or fortnightly if it is more convenient for both of you. As for insurance, it is your roommate. It is not unusal having a roommate in your car!


You missed the point completely. but thanks


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

BR77 said:


> New driver. First post on the forum!
> 
> My roomate often uses Uber to get to work. Would Uber care if I go online moments before a rider requests a ride from practically the same location?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about ratings unless you're teetering close to the dreaded 4.7. It's unnecessary worry. The driver rating system is so incredibly flawed that the values coming out of it have precisely zero statistical value. Statistically speaking, there is zero difference between an overall rating of 4 stars and an overall rating of 5 stars, but Uber doesn't care in the least.

And now you know!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I drive friends and relatives all the time. Good friends ride for free, acquaintances can ping me for a clean car they know they'll like.

I don't even know why I'm still here.... got the news today that Lyft is Ubering me down to 75¢ - 20% per mile, which is just insulting.

I'm done.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> I drive friends and relatives all the time. Good friends ride for free, acquaintances can ping me for a clean car they know they'll like.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm still here.... got the news today that Lyft is Ubering me down to 75¢ - 20% per mile, which is just insulting.
> 
> I'm done.


Just keep on truckin. When you get as low as Detroit rates, then you can be done.


----------

